# Show Win 8/2/08



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I went to a show today and Bambi did great! He got Junior Grand Champ and got to compete against the big boys in the final line up! Wahoo! 

The judge just loved him and couldn't stop complementing him. He said I had a very special little guy. I was soooo proud! Here is a pic in the last line up. We are in the middle. The goat in the front got Grand Champ and the goat in the back got reserve. They were senior bucks and the goat in front is really nice! The judge told everyone to take a good look at Bambi and said he wouldn't hesitate to use him right now. :shocked: I've never had the judge complement my goat in front of everyone like that! He said he was very level along the topline on the move. Overall good appearance. And some other things but I don't remember them now. lol I was THRILLED! :wahoo:

So now Bambi has been to three shows and been first in his class every time! He also got junior reserve champ his first show and now Junior Grand Champ his third show! :leap:

I think I set his feet a little too far forward in the pics.. but these were the only pics my mom got. She was too busy watching!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats great! Congrats! I recognize that first buck. He is a Kingwood son I believe, so some of the same lines as your little guy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep Kingwood son. That goat had me drooling! Very very uphill, but the pics don't show it. Judge loved him to! He asked if they were related. I was like yep! lol Bambi's granddad is Kingwood. 

How do you know all these goats? It seems like I will never know them all. lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I will never reveal my secrets :shades: LOL.

Congrats again!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how exciting! Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wahooo!! and I have his full sister.  

How are his legs? angies toe out a bit and she walks with her hocks a little to close (or that is what I was told)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They toe out a little, but not bad at all. His back legs are very straight. Angie may be a bit like her mom she tends to have her hocks turned in when you look at her and when you look away she goes straight! grrr. With an udder on there it will make it harder for her to cow hock. :wink: I really can't wait to see her udder. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will see if I can get a video of her on the move and then you can let me know how simular she is to her brother.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:stars: congrats that is a great win. he sure is a handsome little guy. i can see why the judge loved him


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Yep...he sure does look great and to have a relative being shown at the same time is a good thing to see also...Bambi is gonna grow to be a handsome stud :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a handsome little fellow!! Congratulations!

:stars: 

On a side note...I LOVE those beards! I can't wait till I have a buck and he gets a big handsome beard! :greengrin:


----------

